# Post Funny Youtube Videos



## Cerberus

I've watched this video too many damn times.


----------



## RoninDistance

I wish I was on a boat with T-Pain right now. :b






Described as a philosophical song, it truly makes you think.


----------



## huh

How can you not buy something from this guy?


----------



## SOME

They dont make movies like they used to


----------



## SilentLoner

Hilarious Star-Wars related stuff. Couldn't decide.


----------



## huh

Ok, we need more people posting in this thread !!






Edit: Arrgg...stupid copyright claims on news stories.


----------



## sprinter

TV at it's best...


----------



## VCL XI

Good ad-lib there.


----------



## ShyFX

lol, the various treadmill accidents were hilarious.

I've been watching Japanese prank shows lately.


----------



## ChrissyQ




----------



## AliBaba

Fart=Funny


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Happy Tree Friends the MOVIE trailer






epic


----------



## stylicho

Not really funny but it is cool and I was just watching it so decided to bring it to SAS.


----------



## stylicho

My girly friend gave me this one. Now its funny. Except he should be stomped on the head for hitting that girl with that computer.




.


----------



## Stanley

One of the funniest videos I saw in a while


----------



## rumjungle




----------



## huh

Ohhh....this brings back memories...


----------



## SilentLoner

Unbelievable


----------



## AliBaba

I find Olivia Munn pretty amusing:


----------



## Zeddicus




----------



## WayOut

This is just off the top of my head. I'll have more later.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Click this link for a LOL!

Nick Simmons being hilarious GONE WILD!


----------



## huh

Funny Nintendo related video


----------



## Happ2beme

*This guy is awesome.*


----------



## RoninDistance

A classic, gotta love Jimmy! :b


----------



## Happ2beme

Whats the trick to post a video? I'm just able to provide a link.


----------



## huh

Happ2beme said:


> Whats the trick to post a video? I'm just able to provide a link.


Gotta take the last part of the youtube link (the part after 'v=') and put it in a tag like this ...

[youtube]JBzVm0ij31o[/youtube]


----------



## Happ2beme

*Lupita Limon*


----------



## LostPancake

We're Both In Love With A Sexy Lady - Flight Of The Conchords (2:30)

How'd you meet your lady?
I was going for a jog then she lost a dog
I was running in the area and she lost a terrier
Was this about 20 seconds ago?
No, about 23 seconds ago
Ooooh No, Oh no
Oh no, Oh no, Oh no, no no what?
Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
No, I'm thinking what I'm thinking
So your not thinking what I'm thinking?
No, cause your thinking I'm thinking what your thinking

hahaha


----------



## huh

I feel like this somedays :lol


----------



## Xephere

These are really funny!


----------



## Happ2beme

*Lupita's Devil Eggs*


----------



## Judi




----------



## proximo20




----------



## Judi

Another FOTC song


----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## proximo20

superman and spidergirl or something like that lol


----------



## rumjungle

*Milkman vs. Mailman* :lol


----------



## miminka

This is both extremely creepy and hilarious. With horrendous acting to boot.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Perfectionist

huh said:


> I feel like this somedays :lol


This was a fully entertaining 10 minutes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Erizal




----------



## Your Crazy

UndercoverAlien said:


>


Is it bad that this whole commercial aroused me?


----------



## Neptunus

AudreyHepburn said:


> This is both extremely creepy and hilarious. With horrendous acting to boot.


OMG, that is too funny!!!!! Corn galore! :lol :haha


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Neptunus

Nothing tops the "death metal parrot!" :lol


----------



## Perfectionist

^Eeheehee.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

this guy has a lot of fantastic reenactments.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

hi, my name is phil. most of my friends call me "big phil..."






i wonder where these men are now.


----------



## Chri588




----------



## MCPRoach




----------



## coeur_brise

very short but funny


----------



## GoldenGray




----------



## Chri588




----------



## Neptunus

^ Amazing, yet crazy!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## ruxul

The seriousness of the narrator kills me. This video's hilarious


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123

ahaha


----------



## fern

Neck Basket


----------



## LostPancake

Amazing cat card trick


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Your Crazy said:


> Is it bad that this whole commercial aroused me?


i thot it was hot too haha


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Neptunus

^ OMG, I lol'd soooo bad over that "Old Lady Hits Car" video. :haha


----------



## huh

Oh boy....


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Amelia




----------



## successful

really childish but extremely funny lol


----------



## Erizal




----------



## OregonMommy

^ Reminds me what a headache long division is.

There are a bunch of these. They're out there, but thought I'd post one anyways. They were on the Jay Leno show:


----------



## huh




----------



## feels




----------



## sprinter




----------



## silentcliche




----------



## huh

great clip for Scary Movie 3


----------



## feels




----------



## sprinter




----------



## feels




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## stephmae

feels said:


>


LOL! this cracked me up!


----------



## coeur_brise

feels said:


>


----------



## nork123

Lee Mack is amazing


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## thewall

Funnier than "David After Dentist" imo.


----------



## nork123

thewall said:


> Funnier than "David After Dentist" imo.


LOL! thats one of the funniest things I've seen in a while


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## UndercoverAlien

Everybody wont a piece uhh my chickennn!


----------



## bazinga

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shreds&aq=f


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

searching ktm and found this. It isn't that cute until 1:40. Made me smile today.

haha






I'm in love with them


----------



## nork123




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood

I haven't laughed this much in a while


----------



## nork123

^^^ hahaha, I love that guys video's, the elevator ones are the best


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Neptunus

MindOverMood said:


> I haven't laughed this much in a while


:lol :haha :haha :haha


----------



## silentcliche

I nearly forgot the brilliance of KITH


----------



## thewall




----------



## feels

This is just the best show...


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## feels




----------



## anonymid

Best Simpsons clip ever:


----------



## rawrguy

MindOverMood said:


> I haven't laughed this much in a while


omg i could hardly stand to watch this! but i couldn't look away lol.


----------



## silentcliche

anonymid said:


> Best Simpsons clip ever:


That's a good one. Here's my fave at the moment:


----------



## nork123

one of the weirdest things I've seen in a long time lol


----------



## Neptunus

Hilarious! :haha :haha :haha

http://www.hulu.com/watch/143264/saturday-night-live-shake-weight-dvd


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## successful

MindOverMood said:


> I haven't laughed this much in a while


2:11-2:18 was the best haha


----------



## feels

This guy is the greatest:


----------



## lost in stereo

I love pyjamas Lady Gaga boy. haha.









i actually like almost all freak-outs : D




embarrassing .. for her.


----------



## feels

This...this is just beautiful:


----------



## jlotz123

I lol'd hard





.


----------



## feels




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## feels




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## feels




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## feels




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## feels

This guy's laughter is infectious:





Really cheered me up for some reason.


----------



## boosh




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## SOME

lol @ the worm video.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

My TV freaked out with this as the result.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Warning, do not watch if you have epilepsy! :lol


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Some may find this offensive but this video totally cracked me up...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

...


----------



## feels




----------



## nork123

One of my favorite scenes from the office


----------



## feels




----------



## huh

No matter how many times I play this it doesn't get old.


----------



## Arisa1536

huh said:


> No matter how many times I play this it doesn't get old.


I love it, the film will never cease to be amusing, its gold 

I loved brad pitt try to speak italian as aldo raine XDXDXD
Eli roth was the funniest though
:yes
Marga rhetttttiii


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Arisa1536

It would appear there are a few *inglorious basterd* fans among us

I loved "Arivaderchi"






I still find this the funniest scene in Step brothers
"MEDIC"


----------



## feels




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## shadowmask

God I miss this show.


----------



## xTKsaucex

a clip from the Family Learning Channel :boogie


----------



## Ironpain

The Annoying Orange


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## feels




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## SOME

:lol


----------



## feels




----------



## SOME




----------



## feels




----------



## mrbojangles

cracks me up every time


----------



## SOME

^ lol holy crap that was funny :lol


----------



## feels




----------



## LostPancake

feels said:


>


Ow, oh my god, my brain hurts from laughing so hard at that! 

edit: Oh god, and the bear thing too! :teeth


----------



## Neptunus

feels said:


>


Okay, now that was just... weird. :lol I did watch the whole thing, though!


----------



## Neptunus

mrbojangles said:


> cracks me up every time


:lol Yeah, that guy "cracked" himself pretty good. Pun intended.


----------



## Neptunus

Funk dat! :lol


----------



## feels

^ Oh god, that show is the best. :lol


----------



## anonymid

Great B&B clip, Neptunus. :lol


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Neptunus

feels said:


> ^ Oh god, that show is the best.





anonymid said:


> Great B&B clip, Neptunus. :lol


Thanks!  Ah, the memories!


----------



## heyJude




----------



## nikolekan

*hot girl*


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## BetaBoy90

This was an introduction a hockey team used for their home games, it turned out to be ****ing hilarious.






This one isn't as good


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hope this hasn't been posted


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


>


ridge forrester, classy as usual:haha


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Hamtown




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## ruxul

I had never heard of this guy til I saw his special on Comedy Central today. His names Josh Blue and he's got cerebral palsy. He's awesome and its pretty inspirational too. Heres a quick clip of him:

wont let me post the vid, check out this link though:


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Amanda123

lmfao.


----------



## anonymid

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Blast Hardcheese! :lol That's one of my favorite MST3K bits ever.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## Canguy

*Make sure to watch both!! Toooo funny, enjoy!*


----------



## SOME

This is alright.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Neptunus

kosherpiggy said:


>


:lol You would post this!


----------



## keithp

How do you post youtube videos?


----------



## keithp

Videos I made













*funniest-*


----------



## anonymid

nightrain said:


>


Big Rig and Jesse! :lol I love Home Movies!


----------



## keithp

Videos others made.





 *very funny!*- 







*a classic!*- 







*funny and creepy- *



*A religious troll talking about god! *- 



*autistic puppet, but it's really funny. *


----------



## MindOverMood

2:10+ for the best part:teeth


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Epic.


----------



## lazy calm

i'm too tired. made me laugh pretty hard... :troll


----------



## lazy calm

*:3*


----------



## lazy calm

*rip billy*


----------



## RayOfLight123

Funniest advert on telly atm


----------



## avoidobot3000

^^ rofl! i heart beer ads


----------



## mrbojangles

one of my favorite mad tv sketches ever.


----------



## thewall

:lol


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## huh




----------



## Neptunus

Ah! Contraptions! Contraptions! :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000

> Two Japanese players invent a new game inside of Mario 64 - activate a 1up mushroom from a tree then attempt to gather all 8 red coins on a level and collect the star without letting the 1up mushroom reach you. Since the mushroom chases you very fast and can fly anywhere, this is extremely difficult.


 sooo epic


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Cleary

lazy calm said:


>


Pomeranian vs printer







avoidobot3000 said:


> ^^ rofl! i heart beer ads


Aww this is cute.


----------



## MindOverMood

I want a baby leopard!


----------



## successful




----------



## MindOverMood

not youtube, but..
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhxlSxrblvgC97YC9d


----------



## Neptunus

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^^ rofl! i heart beer ads


:lol Cuteness!


----------



## ruxul

silentcliche said:


>


You inspired me, gotta love Charlie :lol






This song gets me every time haha.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Perfectionist

Haha kosherpiggy I quite enjoyed yours.

This video never fails to bring me great joy. Great muscular Tom Jonesy joy.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## nikolekan

*candid C.*


----------



## emptybottle2

Ol Dirty Bast*rd singing "Build Me Up Buttercup" is the only thing that has made me happy this week.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## huh




----------



## LostPancake

Oh god, I love this video. Revenge of the caged dogs.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood

Original





Parody,lol
*Video removed to obscene language*


----------



## thewall

sry for the text on the video :/


----------



## anonymid




----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parody,lol


"now some ******* has invented this new boob apron"

i really like these infomercial parodies, this one was funny


----------



## Judi




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## mbp86




----------



## Your Crazy

I think I need to go here.


----------



## silentcliche

Just wait for it.


----------



## MindOverMood

silentcliche said:


> Just wait for it.


Imagine a cat doing that at your bedroom window:teeth


----------



## Robot the Human

Some PG humor. My brother and his friend wanted to do puppet shows for kids, and it just kind of ended up being a fun thing to do during college. I think it's cool how they just improvised with no script and it turned out great every time.


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Robot the Human

0:38 is soooo hilarious lol.


----------



## Neptunus

http://flimmr.passagen.se/movie/beavis_and_butthead_patients_patients.action


----------



## quiet0lady

Judi said:


>


this and the 'drunk guy goes for more beer' video are so painful to watch lol


----------



## mrbojangles

ok so this video was a topic on another sa site, its conan o'brien playing 1800's themed baseball. there is a really shy girl that he flirts with throughout the video, anyway just watch.

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/8/1864-baseball-w-Conan-OBrien-141725.html


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## nork123




----------



## howard26

I'm a dumbass, the embed isn't working for me

Sesame Street Slayer sing a long


----------



## MobiusX

howard26 said:


> I'm a dumbass, the embed isn't working for me
> 
> Sesame Street Slayer sing a long


what the hell, same **** happens to me


----------



## bluedragon

.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## lazy calm

can't get enough of these billy dubs...











i'd pay some serious money to see that


----------



## quiet0lady

mmmah mmm mmm ma. god I'm tired and i find this a lot funnier than it should be...


----------



## Hockey

_Hide ur kids, hide ur wife, cause he's comin around and raping everyone here_


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## lazy calm

if you're familiar with morrissey i'm sure you want to see this. i love moz


----------



## ShyFX

nice one Neptunus :lol






I love this bit.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

This one gets me every time - just the look on his face when he realizes what he said, haha!


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## MindOverMood

^I started laughing when the chair first made a cracking sound:teeth


----------



## feels




----------



## RyeCatcher86

Do I feel guilty while laughing my *** off at this? You bet! But it's still pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Neptunus

ShyFX said:


> nice one Neptunus :lol.


Thanks! :b


----------



## FaintOfHearts




----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


>


Cuteness galore!!!


----------



## Neptunus

**Warning, contains explicit language***


----------



## Seiyuu




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## lazy calm

this is how we do it


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123

kosherpiggy said:


>


haha:haha


----------



## UndercoverAlien

classic if you ever played WoW :lol


----------



## Neptunus

nightrain said:


>


Wow, that was really cool!!! Bet that costume cost a mint!


----------



## fonz

Is that all you got?


----------



## nork123

I love this guy lol


----------



## Keith

nork123 said:


> I love this guy lol


Bartle doo! Haha yeah Ed Bassmaster is the man!!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## UndercoverAlien

^ "dis ni66a just standin like jesus in the middle of the court" :lol


----------



## tutliputli

This is both hilarious and disturbing:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Keith




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Cleary

I thought this is how they roll in India...


----------



## felula




----------



## Belshazzar

For Red Dwarf fans: How come he's such a genius? Don't ask me, ask Arnold Arnold Arnold Rimmer!






(He's also a fantastic swimmer.)


----------



## huh

this movie is a gold mine of funny clips






Edit: Argg...."embedding disabled by request". how annoying


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

mindovermood said:


>


ahahahahaha.


----------



## huh

classic


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Neptunus

MindOverMood said:


>


Hmmm, I wonder if that was staged? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Neptunus said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if that was staged? :lol


I don't think it would of been that obvious(that it was fake) if it wasn't for that stache of his


----------



## Scorpius

feels said:


>


:rofl

I had this game and i remember i used to spend hours trying to create just one move..It was mad fun though..lmao


----------



## Neptunus

MindOverMood said:


> I don't think it would of been that obvious(that it was fake) if it wasn't for that stache of his


Hey, I thought he was trying to make a fashion statement!


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## centrino

Office videos = LOL


----------



## heyJude

Agh! I *love* George Carlin! What he says is so true.


----------



## MindOverMood

I was really impressed by this kid, majority of them were spot on!


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Neptunus

MindOverMood said:


> I was really impressed by this kid, majority of them were spot on!


:lol Amazing!


----------



## huh




----------



## centrino

Have you seen this one yet? Is a guy playing call of duty modern warfare 2 and is pissing off a little kid. Is hilarious :teeth.


----------



## anonymid

Anyone else remember Almost Live? :lol






I remember there being another Roscoe's ad, but it doesn't seem to be on YouTube.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## howard26

For some reason, i can't embed here. I may be an idiot; not sure. Bird poops in reporter's mouth > http://www.youtube.com/v/kFNkn3Npfq8


----------



## alfredd88

Thanks of sharing such a good videos


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## MindOverMood

I have to try some of these lines:teeth


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> I have to try some of these lines:teeth


lol good stuff, go try these and let me know how it goes.


----------



## feels

I would like to marry this man.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Neptunus

*Flashback*


----------



## Amanda123

I love south park lmao.


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RayOfLight123

I know its fake but it still makes me laugh


----------



## kosherpiggy

i love spongebob haha


----------



## huh

semi-awkward to watch clip from Happiness. Pretty funny opening though


----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## successful

love this video.
he needs more tv airtime haha

i think he's running for governor of n.y or something


----------



## lazy calm

huh said:


> semi-awkward to watch clip from Happiness. Pretty funny opening though







you'll cum, one day :cry


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


>


sweet :b


----------



## huh

lazy calm said:


> you'll cum, one day :cry


As long as your posting it and not me...lol


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Batgirl




----------



## huh




----------



## Keith




----------



## King Moonracer




----------



## Batgirl

*How to make a rap song*

_Step 1: _Play this and this around the same time
_Step 2:_ Enjoy! :lol


----------



## King Moonracer

how do yo make videos show?


----------



## Citrine

japanese prank show. HIlarious


----------



## Dark Drifter

I actually made tihs one, back when I used to be a good video-maker and didn't worry about what others thought about me. It's a video about me playing with my toys, so it's nothing special. Some people thought it was funny.


----------



## MindOverMood

Cymbalta Eater said:


> how do yo make videos show?


Copy what ever is after the v= in your youtube video link, click on the youtube icon(Attached picture of it below) and paste what you've copied between the tags


----------



## Belshazzar

stef said:


> japanese prank show. HIlarious


Oh Japanese game shows.


----------



## Clint Westwood

This guy is awesome


----------



## huh




----------



## MindOverMood

I can't watch this and not laugh.





EDIT: Wanted to add this too, but don't watch if you don't like vomit!


----------



## muse87




----------



## muse87




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## alfredd88

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChrissyQlikesYOU

The biggest disease in the world today is the disease of ppl feeling unloved, unwanted & uncared for - Princess Diana


----------



## lazy calm

purrr


----------



## Chewie33




----------



## lazy

lol I love that ninja cat...


----------



## Mordeci




----------



## lazy calm

made me cry


----------



## prudence




----------



## Batgirl




----------



## feels




----------



## lazy calm

today's teens and the role models


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood

This guy is awesome


----------



## Scorpius

lmao..


----------



## prudence

How cute ^



lazy calm said:


> purrr


Teeehehehehehehee!


----------



## ferrellwolf

Columbus Short busts his butt trying to look cool
:no


----------



## Takerofsouls

If you like Racing, Motocross or High speed accidents you will find this video funny. If not its still pretty crazy.


----------



## tabbycat

My husband showed me this one:
(hope I embedded it right)


----------



## tabbycat

....lol, guess not...here is the link:


----------



## miminka




----------



## thewall




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## Citrine

One of the threads reminded me of this video so I though I'd post it here too...


----------



## huh

Christopher Walken ftw!


----------



## nitroy2k

*Wooden spoon trick*

So if this was you 
And you say OK hit me 
Well you would be pretty crazy 
But making fun of friends like this well that would be awesome 

http://fliiby.com/file/939899/6vnavgvx10.html


----------



## LALoner




----------



## nitroy2k

*Running With Scissors*

Running With Scissors
Don't do it Timmy!

LOL lesson for all of us )
http://fliiby.com/file/943961/2cqd7fdrtr.html


----------



## Takerofsouls

A sketch from mad tv, my friends and i love this. One of the funniest mad tv sketches ive seen.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## nitroy2k

*A cute rat with a cute shock*

Just a 3 second video  but..
A cute rat with a cute shock

http://fliiby.com/file/944579/tvrxlgbhcf.html


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Chewie33




----------



## Chewie33




----------



## heartofchambers

See it!!


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## nitroy2k

*Growing Spaghetti*

Greatest april fools prank
from 1950.. year ..
This video was played on television on 1st april .. about 50 years a go 
television received more then 100.000 calls from viewers how to grow spaghetti tree 

Hilarious ..

http://fliiby.com/file/945301/j8pi7jr398.html


----------



## mrbojangles

He's so unfunny that it makes him funny lol.


----------



## thewall

directed by me, starring my roommate.

yes, we need help.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Amanda123

I miss this show so much.


----------



## nitroy2k

*Eh Marine*

Eh Marine Original  damn she got slapped. .

So owned 

http://fliiby.com/file/946883/g2m0k6ee7k.html


----------



## AliBaba

"Nobody knows who they were, or, what they were doing.....but their legacy remains."


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## nitroy2k

*Justin Bieber dies on South Park*

Justin Bieber is killed by Eric Cartman
on South Park. 
Oh yea!!! )

The **** shows himself to be even more evil than the dark lord, Cthulhu, as he punishes his former partners in **** & Friends. Kenny McCormick, is wrestling with the weight of his own super power through his alter-ego, Mysterion. Will **** and Friends save the day? Will Mysterion ever come to terms with his ability to defy death? All this as the nation waits and wonderswhere is Captain Hindsight?

http://fliiby.com/file/946959/6tqylzce0k.html?hd=1


----------



## cold fission cure

I holds no shame in struttin that ***. Would strut all the way to the gates of Hell with this man.


----------



## Batgirl

Mmm noodles!


----------



## LALoner




----------



## lazy calm

mrbojangles said:


>


screaming for help... :haha
poor goat


----------



## nork123

Lance from phoneshop trying not to be boring:






Love that he walks in smoking up to the QI theme tune haha


----------



## nork123

lazy calm said:


> screaming for help... :haha
> poor goat


hahaha, maybe it was an amatuer wizard who accidently turned himself into a goat


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## UndercoverAlien

^ bwahahaha

Heres a short classic


----------



## lazy calm

this dance cracks me up everytime
should be the official music video


----------



## LALoner




----------



## pita

Your Crazy said:


>


I can't get over how hilarious and awesome this is.

*watches again*


----------



## mrbojangles

I'm surprised no one has posted this.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## prudence




----------



## Hamtown

I haven't been here awhile but i saw this video and remembered about the website. Hitler videos are the best!!


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## MindOverMood

:teeth


----------



## alfredd88

Greatest april fools prank
from 1950.. year ..
http://fliiby.com/file/945301/j8pi7jr398.html
This video was played on television on 1st april .. about 50 years a go 
television received more then 100.000 calls from viewers how to grow spaghetti tree 

Hilarious ..


----------



## thewall




----------



## Robot the Human

Watch the whole thing, or you will offend me.


----------



## feels




----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Dont know how to embed videos


----------



## feels




----------



## lazy calm

^ santana at woodstock is pretty entertaining too :b


----------



## lazy calm

thewall said:


>


that's ****ing horrible


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Robot the Human said:


> Watch the whole thing, or you will offend me.


I watched 9 seconds


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## thewall




----------



## heyJude




----------



## Neptunus

thewall said:


>


"It could be worse, but at least we're not Detroit!" :lol


----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## Pam




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## howard26

I'm not making fun of the fat guy, don't jump me, but listen to the cops voice pause and break up. Cop pulls over fat guy >


----------



## harrynia

Funny Nintendo related video


----------



## Pam

Have a couple drinks and quit discriminatin'


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## huh

^ I like their backup plan


----------



## feels




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Hamtown

I feel you bro xD.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## MindOverMood

If you go without laughing once, I'll be shocked


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## coeur_brise

Hilarious if you've seen Slumdog Millionaire:


----------



## Deathinmusic

ROFL


----------



## moxosis

This video is just what random humor is all about, and I think I am going to be like this character very soon


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

MindOverMood said:


> If you go without laughing once, I'll be shocked


Thanks man, that was exactly what I needed:teeth


----------



## harrynia

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChrissyQlikesYOU

The biggest disease in the world today is the disease of ppl feeling unloved, unwanted & uncared for - Princess Diana


----------



## LostPancake

lol, I love this...


----------



## VTinOR




----------



## cold fission cure

*I'll see your:*


Deathinmusic said:


> ROFL


*And raise you:*






*and: *






looks like your move


----------



## Batgirl

:evil


----------



## lazy calm

teh amazing auctioneer 

and one of my favourite films


----------



## gilt




----------



## ettenaej

..


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Well, that failed. How do you embed vids?


----------



## MindOverMood

I feel bad for laughing though


----------



## Deathinmusic

Warning: not for uptight people or religious fundies.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## MindOverMood

Deathinmusic said:


> Warning: not for uptight people or religious fundies.


That guy is awesome:teeth


----------



## AlisonWonderland




----------



## Ego Dead

"LARRY JUST DUN' CALLED US A ******."


----------



## Team Coco




----------



## Nathan Talli

ettenaej said:


>


I see your dramatic chipmunk and raise you.... dramatic eagle.






Here's a short one for street fighter fans...


----------



## Ego Dead

Watch the top one first, and then hide yer kids, hide yer wife and hide yer husband.


----------



## nitroy2k

*Pneumatic Prank at SeQuant*

Early morning prank in the lab. The short version. If you want to see how we did it, check out the long version!...

I don't know is this fake or real but hell it is extreme!! 

http://fliiby.com/file/952313/l6jojkxf10.html


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RayOfLight123

I like to think The Queen does this lol


----------



## cgj93

lol, i dont know if anybody will find this funny, but at the end of the day...


----------



## sliplikespace

It's pretty lame but this cracked me up.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## blair




----------



## Meli24R

All commercials should be this honest





Unintentionally funny PSAs from the 50s


----------



## Neptunus

blair said:


>


:haha :haha :haha :haha :haha

I can't believe that guy just sat there and let it happen! Oh, I needed a good laugh, thank you!


----------



## cgj93

:b


----------



## huh

More Christopher Walken. Why? Because he's awesome.


----------



## lazy

damn you embedding doesn't let you fast forward, so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw74sDWPH7U#t=04m45s


----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## SOME

AudreyHepburn said:


>


lol that was awesome


----------



## nitroy2k

*Funny Talking Animals*

Funny Talking Animals

Meet the Not-Very-Scary-Sharks, the Scratching Badgers, the DIY Orang Utan, the Vultures Flying School and a Marmot called Alan. They all come together in this new show which combines the comedy talents of Jason Manford and friends together with some jaw-dropping natural history footage. Its time to take a Walk On The Wild Side.

http://fliiby.com/file/503508/b2wfu2wc1y.html


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## udontknowme

Batman having a seizure





Extreme office parkour





King of the Hill





Read a Book--Warning, explicit version





Read a Book--Clean version


----------



## udontknowme

Weird Al Yankovic interviewing Eminem


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## udontknowme

Kid kicking himself in the head


----------



## foe




----------



## miminka




----------



## Vip3r

It makes me laugh evertime I watch it.


----------



## Pmaster

*The *****master*

:yes :yes:yes Crazy guys made this home made music video lol


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## udontknowme




----------



## crsohr

The video above is a must watch lol.


----------



## Neptunus

Lol!


----------



## udontknowme

Backflip fail


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cgj93

+bump


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## lazy calm

actually she knows a lot about star wars (compared to me:b)

Han S?..


----------



## prudence




----------



## ValiantThor

elmo goes to taco bell lol


----------



## fern




----------



## kiirby

Elderly Julian Assange bahahahahaha


Also knackers are balls, knickers are female underwear, rather than pants. Just sayin'.


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## nitroy2k

*Weightless Cats - I Can Has Gravity?*

Weightless Cats - I Can Has Gravity? Excerpt from Bioastronautics Researc 
http://fliiby.com/file/967016/v61yfa5moz.html


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Clint Westwood




----------



## room101

I just spent the last 20 minutes cleaning under the spacebar key instead of studying... :stu


----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner




----------



## ValiantThor

funniest thing ive ever seen i cant stop laughing


----------



## Amanda123

prudence said:


>


Lmao.


----------



## LALoner

I'm in a football mood.


----------



## LALoner

And a smurf mood.


----------



## lazy calm

this always gets me






mummenschanz!


----------



## silentcliche

So brütal. I grew a beard just watching this.


----------



## lazy calm

^ that is true swedish/scandinavian cooking.


----------



## Stilla

silentcliche said:


> So brütal. I grew a beard just watching this.


Hahaha "dags att stuva makaronerna"
We pretty much have all of those products at home. I should make this.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## huh

So many good scenes from that movie...can't believe I only first watched it this past week...haha.


----------



## crsohr

THE best scene of the entire Scary Movie franchise.


----------



## purplefruit

I laughed till I cried, but it might only be funny if you play The Sims


----------



## kiirby

Dopefish yes!!!!!!!!






I wanna marry this guy.


----------



## huh

hahaha


----------



## moxosis

This video is old but still a good one.


----------



## purplefruit

kiirby said:


> Dopefish yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna marry this guy.


Ooh yeah...There's something about his rambunctious laugh, his casual usage of racist terminology, and his Scandinavian accent...so sexy 

Plus the dopefish reminds me of my childhood days of playing Commander Keen 4 for hours on end


----------



## SOME




----------



## lazy calm

Eliza said:


> I laughed till I cried, but it might only be funny if you play The Sims


couldn't help but laugh. 
he must be swedish 

i know people who laugh in the same way. love it.


----------



## lazy calm

something brilliant in its simplicity.


----------



## ValiantThor

SOME said:


>


 :rofl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

For some reason SAS won't let me embed this video, but here's the link:






*"Endless Caruso One Liners"*

This never gets old for me. And the comments are even better.

"It appears the vic tried defending himself﻿ with a broken pencil"
"It looks like his efforts..."
puts on sunglasses
"We're Pointless."
YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!

"We found 5 dead people at a Japanese cosplay convention."
"I﻿ guess that was..."
*Puts on sunglasses*
"Their Final Fantasy."
YEEEAAAAHHH!

"Horatio, you're wearing your sunglasses and you have not yet said﻿ a witty one liner."
"Well that's because today..."
*takes off sunglasses*
"Is opposite day."
NOOooooOOOoooOOooOOOOooOOOOOOo*ooooo!!!!!


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## udontknowme




----------



## OtherGlove




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## nitroy2k

*Nick Corrales, Dunks Himself Through The Hoop*

One of the entertainers, at a recent suns game, dunks himself through the hoop, on his attempt. Not sure if he meant to do that or not....

http://fliiby.com/file/970518/ebblyxy8ko.html


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## BrokenStars




----------



## crsohr

:haha


----------



## udontknowme

How to give a homie handshake


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## xTKsaucex

the last one, incredible!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Eliza said:


> I laughed till I cried, but it might only be funny if you play The Sims


my heart hurt with laughter. I punched it to stop hurting but that was too damn funny


----------



## feels




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## MindOverMood

nitroy2k said:


> One of the entertainers, at a recent suns game, dunks himself through the hoop, on his attempt. Not sure if he meant to do that or not....





> *Post Funny Youtube Videos *


Don't know why you're always posting vids from that site anyways.


----------



## ValiantThor

xTKsaucex said:


> the last one, incredible!


 lol that was harsh


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## xTKsaucex

ValiantThor said:


> lol that was harsh


she's a cheacting ****** at the end of the day :b


----------



## moxosis

old classic


----------



## Johny




----------



## LALoner

Smack The Pony, one of the funniest shows ever.


----------



## LALoner




----------



## whiterabbit

Ah, Smack The Pony...I used to watch that back in the day.


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## feels




----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## ValiantThor

this is gross. a women is caught in class sticking her hand in her butt and then like tasting her hand


----------



## nitroy2k

*Despicable Me - Mini-Movie-Banana Preview*

There are no limits for Minions  they will make us laugh )

http://fliiby.com/file/970965/9p8wlgkhae.html


----------



## Johny

Ah I'm such a nerd, get's hilarious around 5:00


----------



## rawrsmus

I actually made this one a few years ago. :lol


----------



## sas111

:rofl...I think I may to the only one who finds this hilarious though, teeh!


----------



## anonymid

rawrsmus said:


> I actually made this one a few years ago. :lol


Haha, that was awesome! Loved it! Well done! :yay


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Pangur Ban

I love the 'Bugs & Yosemite Sam' tunes. Always funny.


----------



## moxosis




----------



## eek a mouse

LOL the owl video is damn funny....the song was perfect....


----------



## VCL XI

Was originally going to post this in the "Creeps" topic:






This in a loop is my pornography, basically.


----------



## MindOverMood

Though it probably hurt, I can't help but laugh


----------



## nitroy2k

*What gets passed around?*

Steve asks "Name something that gets passed around..?" Well Joint ..

http://fliiby.com/file/974350/7pkduyux9i.html


----------



## nitroy2k

*Volkswagen Commercial: The Force*

The spot features a pint-sized Darth Vader who uses the Force when he discovers the all-new 2012 Passat in the driveway. It leverages humor and the unforgettable Star Wars™ score to create an emotional commercial.

Any way this was probably the best commercial that i ever saw ..

http://fliiby.com/file/974357/hxe5nd5lga.html


----------



## Lonelyguy

The Japanese make pooping seem like so much fun.


----------



## crsohr




----------



## Purple Pen

lol wtf


----------



## Rosedubh

^ Humpty Dumpty will never be the same..


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## nitroy2k

There are no words to describe this  Korea Indoor cycling Gymnatics lol

http://fliiby.com/file/974610/vtn92g06zk.html


----------



## Purple Pen

lol how awesome


----------



## ValiantThor

Purple Pen said:


> lol how awesome


 here is another one ha


----------



## David777

Lots of comedic gold here!

Hope my little post can live up to the thread.


----------



## Jcgrey

lol the commentators are what make this clip funny


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## millenniumman75

Believe it or not....I was about to go to my parents' divorce case when I saw people come into the courthouse and set off the detectors. I kept sayin' "Boddy surch....boddy surch...gotta have a boddy surch". People were actually laughing about that. They knew what show it had come from. :lol.


----------



## cgj93

haha! well im drunk and i thought it was funny. it's funny when youre not drunk, but most thing are funnier when you are drunk....ykno?


----------



## i just want luv

not sure if this was posted but here.
This is one of the all time greatest songs.


----------



## stranger25

Solo! Come outta there solo! I'll put a price on your head so fast you won't be able to enter a civilized star system ever again!


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Ashkat

haha..never seem True Blood, sad I know, but these two clips I found were funny to me. I loved how country Tara is and cusses at the end..lol..it just sounded so funny.






and this one is funny because the comments left by other people...lol


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Infexxion

I don't need that






Quite possibly the most immature thing to do at a store, but this cracks me up every time. The first time I saw this I was rolling on the floor.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Everyone needs to watch this:


----------



## Neptunus

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! *cough cough* Lol!


----------



## LALoner

xTKsaucex said:


> Everyone needs to watch this:


This is why god invented couches.


----------



## Keith

Infexxion said:


> I don't need that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the most immature thing to do at a store, but this cracks me up every time. The first time I saw this I was rolling on the floor.


Haha nice another Uncle John fan his videos are hilarious!


----------



## LALoner

Gay Robot would have been the best tv show ever about robots.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## BetaBoy90

silentcliche said:


>


Ok that is awesome! Nice find, pure genius right there.


----------



## huh




----------



## Colhad75

I won't risk embedding it here cos it does contain some expletives. Do a search on Youtube for "Benny Lava", its basically taking the mickey out of a song. The song is Indian and the editor has added captions of what he "thinks" they are saying in English.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## purplefruit




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## crsohr




----------



## David777

LALoner said:


> Gay Robot would have been the best tv show ever about robots.


Hahahaha!

Love Gay Robot!... Umm, No ****. xD

btw, I know I've heard his voice somewhere else before but I just can't place it!


----------



## Neptunus

I found this on AOL News today. For me, the funniest part is the guys laughing in the background...


----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift

An awful song becomes *FABULOUS!*


----------



## feels




----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner

David777 said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Love Gay Robot!... Umm, No ****. xD
> 
> btw, I know *I've heard his voice somewhere else* before but I just can't place it!


----------



## LALoner

*iBoobs. computer awesomeness*


----------



## Pangur Ban

Funny, but CREEPY!


----------



## SOME

lol'd hard


----------



## huh

hahaha...I love this scene


----------



## nork123

I love this video lol:


----------



## Arnoldee

It is very nice video and i am also seen it for many times and i really enjoying it.


----------



## atticusfinch

MindOverMood said:


>


omg, yes. soo adorable, although I almost got scared at the near end when he starts ripping all at once...baby's gonna die of laughter.


----------



## crystaltears

:wtf


----------



## ak2218

Diabeetus haha never gets old


----------



## LALoner




----------



## Daylight

From the movie Adventureland, which i'm watching right now. What was suppose to be his first kiss with this girl gets ruined. Love this movie!


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


>


i'm so touched by this speech!

especially like the face @ 0:38


----------



## BetaBoy90

crystaltears said:


> :wtf


Ok, this is a winner!


----------



## lazy calm

nork123 said:


> I love this video lol:


great video! reminds me of..........me :um


----------



## BetaBoy90

SOME said:


> lol'd hard


This isn't funny, it's just ****ing sad...


----------



## lazy calm

tha daa


----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner




----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## atticusfinch

this never gets old...


----------



## notna

I found it funny


----------



## lostintransition

RoninDistance said:


> A classic, gotta love Jimmy! :b


He sounds like the Chines kid off of the Goonies when he gets into it haha


----------



## huh




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## MindOverMood

Cute and funny


----------



## Bathory




----------



## crsohr




----------



## lazy calm

atticusfinch said:


> this never gets old...


:b I want him to narrate my life


----------



## lazy calm

tonetta 

i love these videos...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## sleepytime

This is one of my fave youtube videos, it's from an old Irish kids tv show. The contestants have to phone in and guess what the pig is pretending to be by asking him questions, these kids are struggling with the concept though! The presenter fails miserably at holding his laughter back.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MojoCrunch

XD


----------



## Spindrift

Laughing my *** off at a couple of SModimations:


----------



## Infexxion




----------



## moxosis

Why do I laugh every time I watch this video?


----------



## mrbojangles

MojoCrunch said:


> XD


^^^ I refuse to believe this wasn't premeditated.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## LALoner




----------



## LALoner

MindOverMood said:


>


That was funny and scary at the same time since it seems like the guy was driving the car while videoing the kid.


----------



## giantkiller

sleepytime said:


> This is one of my fave youtube videos, it's from an old Irish kids tv show. The contestants have to phone in and guess what the pig is pretending to be by asking him questions, these kids are struggling with the concept though! The presenter fails miserably at holding his laughter back.


my sides hurt.


----------



## moxosis

anyone hungry?


----------



## Ironpain

A Classic from Eddie Murphy's SNL career. This episode is from 1982.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## feels




----------



## Neptunus

Infexxion said:


>


A SAer's worst nightmare for sure! :lol


----------



## Ironpain

Neptunus said:


> A SAer's worst nightmare for sure! :lol


If I didn't know he was a comedian I would definitely feel really uncomfortable (your right a Sas'ers worst nightmare for sure) I would not be comfortable at all


----------



## crsohr

Oh god this finished me off. :rofl


----------



## miminka




----------



## sleepytime

Proof positive that politicians can't be trusted!

I especially like when he opens the box and gives this little nod thats like 'yea, i'll have that', and the smug expression once he's pocketed it.


----------



## huh




----------



## feels




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## avoidobot3000

Volcano bakemeat


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## angus

stylicho said:


> My girly friend gave me this one. Now its funny. Except he should be stomped on the head for hitting that girl with that computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Was that for real?


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

atticusfinch said:


> this never gets old...


I laughed so hard I may have drooled a little.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^That letter is pretty hilarious. Youuuuuu!






It's interactive, so put your finger on the dot!


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


>


:b






here's cooking with "Werner Herzog" and "Jim Jarmusch" :b 
Probably the best Herzog impression i have seen.


----------



## sas111




----------



## avoidobot3000

"we had a problem with our car it was all wobbly"


----------



## Neptunus

sleepytime said:


> Proof positive that politicians can't be trusted!
> 
> I especially like when he opens the box and gives this little nod thats like 'yea, i'll have that', and the smug expression once he's pocketed it.


:teeth That...is...too... funny!


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Vanilllabb said:


>


I love how he says "oops" before saying they have a poof.


----------



## Neptunus

Vanilllabb said:


>


:haha :haha


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption




----------



## Tez




----------



## Tez

xTKsaucex said:


> my heart hurt with laughter. I punched it to stop hurting but that was too damn funny


Omg, my face totally hurts from laughing, holy crap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## angus

lazy calm said:


> today's teens and the role models


This pretty much sums up 50% of the a***holes in Melbourne.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Haha, cute kitty.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lazy calm

actually i'm a lil bit terrified


----------



## Pangur Ban

:rofl

The old lady is such a good sport!


----------



## Neutrino

JayDontCareEh said:


> ^Haha, cute kitty.


lol :clap hilarious show.


----------



## mewmew

For gamers. XD


----------



## Revenwyn

May not be your idea of funny but here goes: 





Panda uses headbutt! Girl flinches! It's super effective!

For those who don't know the animal exists look up red panda on wikipedia.


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## Judi




----------



## lazy calm

im so tired :b











enjoy!


----------



## angus

This was me about a year ago.


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## ValiantThor

wow lame no embedding, well just watch it on youtube its awesome


----------



## stranger25




----------



## Johny




----------



## normanrobert

*Best Funny Animal Voiceovers*

This is the hilarious (in my opinion) beatboxing chipmunk and many best off from Walk on the Wild Side! I couldnt find anyone else that uploaded this so i thought i would do it myself.

I think its absolute quality!
http://fliiby.com/file/1010545/34tt2emfj4.html


----------



## bsd3355

I can't figure out how to post youtube picture so just watch the link


----------



## angus

^ is that a real product?


----------



## bsd3355

angus said:


> ^ is that a real product?


yes... yes, it is:teeth


----------



## normanrobert

*Osama Bin Laden's Final Video*

It was when they answered the door as "Pizza Hut" that he knew something was awry.......
http://fliiby.com/file/1010708/50dubugfnn.html


----------



## Jcgrey

Johny said:


>


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## feels

"That makes you laugh way too hard." - dumb boyfriend


----------



## Joel




----------



## stranger25




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## normanrobert

*Double Dream Feet*

This guy has got to be the real life 40-year-old virgin! He's getting a little winded, but he wants nothing more than to show you how to dance to this horrible song called "Funny Feet." At first this was a little painful for us to watch. It just seems so&#8230; lame! It's like watching a trainwreck that's actually taking place on the stage of a children's musical theater production! Double dream feet? Noooo thank you.
But after we'd watched this video we were sort of&#8230;well&#8230; we were tappin' our toes a little bit. We've now watched all his instructional videos and have ordered sunless tanner, hair bleach, and green polo shirts in bulk. This isn't just a video. It's a lifestyle.

http://fliiby.com/file/1011076/mgq8w4k2r2.html


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## normanrobert

*Dog's Dancing Shoes*

Ever wondered how dogs would look if they could run in zero gravity? Well this video is giving us a few ideas!
A yuppie couple decided to get their pup some of those new-fangled dog shoes to protect her tender feet from&#8230; the carpet? But she's not completely sold on this new footwear and when she tries to run the results are pretty hilarious.

http://fliiby.com/file/1011075/5fvsgxy5fj.html


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## MojoCrunch

Cute and funny


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## normanrobert

*Funny Ninja Commercial*

So you think you know something about Ninja's ?  Guess again 

http://fliiby.com/file/1013629/43mmlxn32j.html


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## atticusfinch

_(oh my gosh, these videos are killing me)
_






it's okay stammer, you are still loved.


----------



## alte

Bear vs gorilla




I think this is from a movie :lol

(Sorry, don't know how to embed video in a post.)


----------



## Neptunus

MojoCrunch said:


> Cute and funny


Well, at least the ending went from a crappy one to a happy one! :lol


----------



## sleepytime

Freezing said:


> OMG


He fell a long way. That's gotta hurt


----------



## gilt




----------



## ShyFX

^lol by the end she's just going "helloooooooooo".


----------



## Johny




----------



## anonymid

^ Haha, one of my favorite Simpsons moments!






Man, I miss Phil Hartman.


----------



## normanrobert

*Love Language*

School Video Project. Hey guys, thanks for all the commenting. Yes this is ONLY a remake, nothing biggy, and yes credits go all towards to Jubilee

Probably one of most beautiful things i saw in some time ...

http://fliiby.com/file/1014953/jkwd2ot84d.html?hd=1


----------



## normanrobert

*Chris Rock - How To Not Get Your *** Kicked By The Police*

Chris Rock - How To Not Get Your *** Kicked By The Police
jamercado

The comedy skit..
Maybe little old.. but i never saw it until today 

http://fliiby.com/file/1015335/rt6sqzt05e.html


----------



## Johny

That's so takei


----------



## sas111

I've never seen any of the jackass movies until now, this was the only funny scene. =]


----------



## Choci Loni

@alte

For me it works to type


----------



## Choci Loni

More spoon for the people:


----------



## sleepytime




----------



## EdTheApe

*Enzyte Parody with Ed The Ape*


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## MindOverMood

normanrobert said:


> Chris Rock - How To Not Get Your *** Kicked By The Police
> jamercado
> 
> The comedy skit..
> Maybe little old.. but i never saw it until today
> 
> http://fliiby.com/file/1015335/rt6sqzt05e.html


Back again nitroy2k and still promoting that website:blank


----------



## EdTheApe

*Ape sh*t*





Ed The Ape goes Ape Sh*t on the high price of gas in episode one of his bi-weekly funny news shows.


----------



## normanrobert

*Angry Goat!*

An angry goat kinda yelling at a man that i think is interviewing him! I love how the goat looks at the man, yells at him..... and then spits on his face!!!!......

http://fliiby.com/file/1015910/1qe7m8e7zy.html


----------



## nicole81

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChrissyQlikesYOU

this is my favorite funny video


----------



## feels




----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## normanrobert

*Time Lapse: Puppy to Adult in 40 seconds. Dunder*

A photo a day of Dunder the German shepherd. 8 weeks old to 1 year in 40 seconds. It really does feel like he grew up this fast.

http://fliiby.com/file/1016163/snvyg7lkbe.html


----------



## luctus

Funny, but kinda disturbing...
I couldn't decide whether to laugh or feel offended, so I just sat there gazing
It's truly strange to me, and I don't really find many things strange.
I can't tell whether they're ridiculing Luciferianism, evangelical fears of Satanists, or doing something different all together. I really don't know what's going on here...
But I am lmao with a second watch


----------



## Noll

...HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Anyone else follow Mega64? on Youtube, they're awesome.


----------



## EdTheApe

*Hilarious Spoof of Bin Laden Photo*

A memorial day tribute and we go Ape **** on world leaders in this episode of The Ape **** Show.


----------



## normanrobert

*Do Something, Cat*

You know how the saying goes: ask and you shall recieve. So when this guy asks his cat to do something. kitty obliges!...

http://fliiby.com/file/1017275/iqoxrzfarv.html


----------



## Johny

'I was the epitome of class and distinction...'


----------



## bsd3355

Wow, some of these movies are really bad. :um


----------



## heyJude

An old classic. This video gets me rolling on the floor every single time! 






Excuse my beauty!


----------



## Nathan Talli

lol


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Neptunus

heyJude said:


> An old classic. This video gets me rolling on the floor every single time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my beauty!


What the.... ? :lol


----------



## Noll

It's a classic!


----------



## normanrobert

*Have you ever had a dream like this?*

Have you ever had a dream like this?

We all have at one point....

http://fliiby.com/file/1019127/7d07w4kfx5.html


----------



## MindOverMood

Oldie, but still makes me every time


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> Oldie, but still makes me every time


Classic, I love the one's they made after too.

"Silly ***** your weapons can not harm me" :lol


----------



## normanrobert

*Playground Equipment FAIL*

Believe it or not, the most dangerous mushroom in the world isn't a poisonous one. It's this piece of deadly playground equipment that will probably go down in history as the worst idea EVER. Seriously, how did an entire team of playground planners and builders allow this death trap to become a reality? Look at how it flings those kids to the ground! We hope there's a hospital nearby.

http://fliiby.com/file/1021397/6l7ii54shs.html


----------



## Perkins

I LOVE Jimmy.


----------



## feels




----------



## xTKsaucex

******** + Vent Harassment = amazingly funny


----------



## rawrguy

feels said:


>


:haha


----------



## Chaos Plus




----------



## prudence




----------



## sarahdel

*Happy Birthday from the World*

Haha. Funny to send to friends celebrating. :clap


----------



## Nefury

I laughed


----------



## sas111

:teeth


----------



## huh




----------



## normanrobert

*Crane Crushes House*

Hot tubs are always a win. Well.except for when they topple a crane, thereby resulting in a giant roof crunching. Hope those people had homeowner's insurance!...

http://fliiby.com/file/1022903/lewaod3i7k.html


----------



## feels




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Infexxion




----------



## Johny




----------



## heyJude

WTF?! I am creeped out and laughing at the same time. :sus:rofl


----------



## Noll




----------



## feels




----------



## Infexxion




----------



## prudence

^ That kangaroo boy is annoying as shiit.

Ladder goat


----------



## Johny




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Meet the Medic!!!!!!!!!!
finally.


----------



## heyJude

:haha


----------



## kozplay

this video is CLASSIC


----------



## normanrobert

*Chinchillas Taking a Dust Bath*

The animals instinctively clean their fur by taking dust baths, in which they roll around in special chinchilla dust made of fine pumice. In the wild their dust is formed from fine ground volcanic rocks.

http://fliiby.com/file/1025570/qdz3n190q4.html


----------



## Johny

"Downloadable content? They still didn't finish the game?!"


----------



## feels




----------



## lazy calm

ahhh yess


----------



## xTKsaucex

If you want idiots giving themselves a world of pain as well as few pretty heavy economic and structural damage costs then look no further;


----------



## heyJude




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## feels




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Noll




----------



## xTKsaucex

Honestly everyone needs to watch, its the best on air relationship dump ever ;


----------



## bsd3355

ObamaGoesPostal said:


>


lol wtf


----------



## StarryNights2089




----------



## Noll




----------



## TheRob

Egg and spam. This is from a blooper reel at a former job.


----------



## Puppuccino

I'd have to say anything with KassemG is great. KassemG is a famous American youtuber whose videos fall under comedy. You guys should check out his "California On..." videos. They're a webseries in which he interviews random people on Venice Beach, CA about topics requested by fans. The topics range from political conflicts in Egypt to tattoos to stereotypes and the responses from people are always entertaining. Oh, also check out "Street Music" which is another KassemG series in which he makes fun of strangers on the beach through song. Here's a link to a vid from both series
california on... religion: 



street music 1:


----------



## Neptunus

bwidger85 said:


> lol wtf


My thoughts exactly! :lol


----------



## Neptunus

StarryNights2089 said:


>


Omg, friggin' hilarious!!!!! The part with the hobo is priceless!:haha :haha :haha


----------



## normanrobert

*How It Should Have Ended: Mortal Kombat*

How It Should Have Ended: Mortal Kombat

When Liu Kang's anamality creates controversy in Outworld, an unlikely discovery is made. ...

http://fliiby.com/file/1033895/iitxdnq8i8.html


----------



## StarryNights2089

Neptunus said:


> Omg, friggin' hilarious!!!!! The part with the hobo is priceless!:haha :haha :haha


Isn't it? XDD When I first saw the video I nearly died
from laughter. :lol


----------



## Vip3r

x3 Misaki said:


>


 LOL :haha


----------



## Bethy

Infexxion said:


>


lmao omg this drove my dog insane!!


----------



## Vip3r

Bethy said:


> lmao omg this drove my dog insane!!


 mine too! She is now convinced that my laptop contains a squeaky toy :haha


----------



## crystaltears

don't ask me why I was watching this :lol


----------



## x3 Misaki

It's funny when you don't understand a word German xD


----------



## normanrobert

*Wikileaks spoof of Mastercard Advertisement Feat Julian Assange*

A spoof of the fact that major credit card and online payment companies have withheld over $15 Million in donations to WikiLeaks

http://fliiby.com/file/1035172/ig1xg31vtq.html


----------



## anonymid




----------



## younot

Funny when watche manly.:|


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Jessie203

Those Canadians... :roll
lmaooo


----------



## prudence




----------



## Fluffy

A guy gets pranked: 





Then he gets revenge:


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## pancakepowder




----------



## StarryNights2089

Short clip but hilarious. >w<


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## MindOverMood

x3 Misaki said:


>


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Oh for the love of God, I can't get it to work.

You'll have to click, if you want to laugh.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Vip3r

MindOverMood said:


>


:spit LOL wow


----------



## normanrobert

*Girl Wrecks Hard On Bike Jump*

Rounded up the crew and headed off to the Alpine Bike Jump in Alpine, Utah. Luckily she is completely fine. Stay tuned for the full video from our trip.

http://fliiby.com/file/1037721/an4lsxow6d.html


----------



## not sure

A long vid, but one of my favorite skits on MadTV


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## StarlightSonic




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## feels




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## BlazingLazer

You heard it here first gang, Larry King comes out of retirement!


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Noll




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MindOverMood

Silly, but it made me laugh.:b


----------



## prudence




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## DazdNConfuzd




----------



## moxosis

This is Nicolas Cage at his best.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Noll




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## VCL XI

^Went to a bar a couple nights back and that album was playing. I've had "Eatin' Ain't Cheatin'" stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## feels




----------



## Noll




----------



## feels




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## J J Gittes

The 'review' really picks up at *2:32*


----------



## jsgt




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MsMusic

Oh my fellow Mexicans. Why must you be so embarrassing :doh


----------



## MindOverMood

More cute than funny


----------



## Perkins

I love this guy.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## 0lly

This will almost certainly have been posted here before, but it's one of the funniest videos on the internet. Please watch if you've never seen it before.


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## fonz

Kind of funny:


----------



## loveallthings

*Gayest Chinese Video In The History Of Gay Chinese Videos*


----------



## Hiccups

fonz said:


> Kind of funny:


>_<

I needed to listen to JJs version after that to cleanse my ears..






xP


----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## Aedan

*Yellow Fever*  (why aren't white girls attracted to asian guys ???)


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## SADgirl




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Lanter

Hiccups said:


> HAWP


OMG I WUV U! <3

My personal favorite:




Why can't I embed this? Ah well, here is the link...


----------



## Hiccups

Lanter said:


> OMG I WUV U! <3
> 
> My personal favorite:


like this:










B)


----------



## ponyo




----------



## angus

pointy said:


>


Stephan Fry and Hugh Laurie, two true commedy geniuses.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Marakunda

Spongecake kid!


----------



## stylicho

Probably the funniest youtube video Ive ever seen lol.


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


>


:b


----------



## xTKsaucex

Hiccups said:


>


Bill O Reilly impersonation win. Love that vid when he's freaking out. :b


----------



## feels




----------



## jsgt

For those that remember the Christian Bale blowup at a stage guy, heres a remix of it.


----------



## liso




----------



## xTKsaucex

:teeth


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## Marakunda

This had me f*ckin roaring!

LMFAO


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## kosherpiggy

omg


----------



## xTKsaucex

laughed so hard!


----------



## xTKsaucex

kosherpiggy said:


> omg


this can't be real. Cant be. Otherwise I'm the first one in a long list who'll gladly go over to her house and give her a slap and a 'pull yourself together woman' speech,.


----------



## kosherpiggy

yeah, i think she's a youtube comedian


----------



## MindOverMood

:lol


----------



## Hiccups

xTKsaucex said:


> this can't be real. Cant be. Otherwise I'm the first one in a long list who'll gladly go over to her house and give her a slap and a 'pull yourself together woman' speech,.


ooohh coommee oonnnnn even after this.....






xP


----------



## Godless1

MindOverMood said:


> :lol


Funniest. Show. Ever.



Hiccups said:


> ooohh coommee oonnnnn even after this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xP


:roflFantastic.

How pathetic is it that videos like this are indistinguishable from the most popular music in country.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## Johny




----------



## feels




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Neptunus

MindOverMood said:


> :lol


:haha

I love Red Eye!


----------



## jsgt




----------



## coeur_brise

^lol
some vintage Madtv


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## xTKsaucex

Hiccups said:


> ooohh coommee oonnnnn even after this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xP


I can't deny the loveliness. Maybe a little slap then.


----------



## Johny




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## xTKsaucex

who wants a bit?


----------



## laura024




----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## fonz

Maybe it's not that funny,but this girl is FINE:


----------



## MindOverMood

^dat culo8)


----------



## Neptunus

xTKsaucex said:


> who wants a bit?


I... I wish I could un-see that. :shock


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## xTKsaucex

Neptunus said:


> I... I wish I could un-see that. :shock


BWAHAHAHAHA.

It the hawtest sadistic video clip on the web for sure.


----------



## Scorpius

Escape Artist said:


>


Not sure WTH was that all about..but i was rooting for the panda.. :b


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## RockBottomRiser

I'd attend church for this.


----------



## Famous

great
code fail 
huh
puh
nuh


----------



## normanrobert

*Kid vs Pole*

This footage was taken from the 2011 Sun Herald City2Surf presented by Westpac. Captured and edited by 8lindfury.

http://fliiby.com/file/1069630/abw38xpnp1p.html


----------



## Famous

oh thats fixed it


----------



## normanrobert

*How to Drink Water in Space*

Interesting video thoe this is add for some Space company

And you must addmit that this is cool way to advetise space 

http://flii.by/file/1077830/slpjeb1r7v5.html


----------



## normanrobert

*Michel & Sven Magic Trick!*

So what can happen When kid decides to do magic trik? 

Yea you were close...

http://fliiby.com/file/1078417/3p3a56t218v.html


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## anonymid

Neptunus said:


>


Needs more cowbell!


----------



## Neptunus

anonymid said:


> Needs more cowbell!


Haha, good comeback! :nw :b


----------



## anonymid

Neptunus said:


> Haha, good comeback! :nw :b


Seriously though, it's a great video! Cheered me up a little. Makes me want to get out my old trombone and serenade the cows up the road. :lol


----------



## Neptunus

anonymid said:


> Seriously though, it's a great video! Cheered me up a little. Makes me want to get out my old trombone and serenade the cows up the road. :lol


You play the trombone? Well I play the trumpet!

:teeth Hmmm, me thinks I have an idea for a New England SAS meetup. Heh, it'll be a _moo_ving experience for sure! :b


----------



## IcoRules

I don't know if it's old but I just found this and it makes me smile every time!


----------



## kangarabbit

LOL


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## normanrobert

*George Clooney gets married*

"Some people are lucky in life"
"For the rest of us, saving up can be smart"

Well what more to say for this ad ..

http://fliiby.com/file/1080983/mo8d24xgr5s.html

Grate ad..


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## keyla965

fainting goats look it up on youtube its halrious.


----------



## kangarabbit




----------



## avoidobot3000

i'm going through some old youtube favs




















uke


----------



## Jcgrey

xTKsaucex said:


> I can't deny the loveliness. Maybe a little slap then.


HAHAHAHAHAHH That cat video was hilarious. I am surprised I haven't seen this "remix" yet lol


----------



## Robodontopus

Original pitch for The Muppet Show. Jim Henson is a genius.


----------



## VCL XI

Robodontopus said:


> Jim Henson is a genius.


Yeah, I forgot to post this earlier:






My favorite is 2:55


----------



## Robodontopus

VCL XI said:


> Yeah, I forgot to post this earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is 2:55


The amount of creativity that he had is insane. I've just recently seen the first three Muppet movies for the first time, and they're amazing. About to start netflixing the show as well.


----------



## Johny




----------



## Joel

The guy in the video sounds exactly like Woody Harrelson lol


----------



## keyla965

fainting goats

skip to 0:26






skip to 0:25


----------



## normanrobert

*The funniest anime in the world*

Kintaro shows off his skills in the pool...
THE FUNNIEST ANIME IN THE WORLD....
PLEASE RATE AND GIVE COMMENTS.

http://fliiby.com/file/375899/zzh7jf7epe.html


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Joel said:


> The guy in the video sounds exactly like Woody Harrelson lol


OMG That video is so cute


----------



## feels




----------



## normanrobert

*Arizona man gives the best description of a car accident*

This guy is hysterical! By far, the the most animated and excited description of a car crash!!
Reality hits you hard bro!!

A Phoenix man became trapped inside his SUV on Thursday after he lost control of the vehicle, causing it to roll over and strike a utility pole. In the process, the driver rear-ended another vehicle driven by a man named George Lindell, who later described the events to local Fox affiliate KSAZ-TV in this amazing interview that you must watch immediately. After all, "Reality hits you hard, bro.

http://fliiby.com/file/1082272/2fgf2sqxy3v.html


----------



## normanrobert

*Fishing with Stones*

A homeless man walks in the L.A. River - throws a couple of rocks and comes out with a decent size carp.
I didn't even know that there are fish in the Los Angeles River.

http://fliiby.com/file/1082274/df3sozegdbz.html


----------



## lad

normanrobert said:


> This guy is hysterical! By far, the the most animated and excited description of a car crash!!
> Reality hits you hard bro!!
> 
> A Phoenix man became trapped inside his SUV on Thursday after he lost control of the vehicle, causing it to roll over and strike a utility pole. In the process, the driver rear-ended another vehicle driven by a man named George Lindell, who later described the events to local Fox affiliate KSAZ-TV in this amazing interview that you must watch immediately. After all, "Reality hits you hard, bro.
> 
> http://fliiby.com/file/1082272/2fgf2sqxy3v.html


Class, he's so caught up in the moment. :lol:lol


----------



## Aedan

*OH **** ! I HAVE A BAG OF MILKY WAYS !!!11* :lol :lol :lol






I've played this game and I can tell you : it's really _that_ scary.


----------



## normanrobert

*"Lion king" the song.Ray Sipe.Lady GaGa.*

Ok please tell me from 1-10 how f.... up is this guy??

http://fliiby.com/file/1082403/2lh1076yx0j.html


----------



## normanrobert

*New Weetabix Chocolate Spoonsize Advert*

New Weetabix Chocolate Spoonsize Advert
Watch our ad for new Weetabix Chocolate Spoonsize

Sorry but to describe this is not possible you just gave to watch 

http://fliiby.com/file/1082424/ipdtt2ev2mv.html


----------



## Hiccups

*and the comments .. I....I....*

^^^I was about to post the same thing... *snaked*.


----------



## normanrobert

*Penguins attack!*

Penguins attack!
Penguin power!!

http://fliiby.com/file/1082422/vpouwsr5k5z.html


----------



## nazgul

This always makes me laugh


----------



## sas111




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Neptunus

I love this commercial! :haha


----------



## Robodontopus

saw this on the movie site aintitcool. a guy showed empire strikes back to his kids for the first time, and filmed their reaction to the big reveal at the end


----------



## ThisGuy

Those dances move...


----------



## ThisGuy




----------



## normanrobert

*Guy on road play music*

Description of this is not needed 

http://fliiby.com/file/1083212/2dmafnsyqgb.html


----------



## kittenamos




----------



## Meli24R

If you don't like dark humor, you probably won't like this


----------



## JayDontCareEh

It's probably inappropriate and a little insensitive to be laughing at this, but I can't help it.


----------



## normanrobert

*Dog afraid of Julia Roberts*

So we're sitting back watching TV when I see my dog flip out over something he
saw on the pages of brides magazine (which I was reading at the time)....low and behold...
.a picture of Julie Roberts just so happened to scare my dog...

http://fliiby.com/file/1084039/gfiyptw4qg4.html


----------



## normanrobert

*How student wake up in the morning*

How student wake up in the morning explained

http://fliiby.com/file/1085486/o2tjn33jhkl.html


----------



## normanrobert

*Ip man vs 10 Japanese Black belts - Parody*

Ip man vs 10 Japanese Black belts - Parody

http://fliiby.com/file/1086118/f7sa2qiwnm5.html

This is hilarious


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## X Isle

Cat people will like this :yes


----------



## Perkins




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Kathykook

http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&rdm=4o960d4xc#/watch?v=G47YI1pYH6I


----------



## Kathykook

Alright kids, time for a story called "Go the **** to sleep"
http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&rdm=4o960d4xc#/watch?v=hNhnCD0EZtE


----------



## Hiccups

KFC advert originally believed to have been banned in the uk for bad manners, but was actually withdrawn due to an overwhelming number of complaints.


----------



## Bakemono

could some one tell me how to post the actual video on the forum and not just the link, I've been trying to do it for a while now with no success. I used the youtube wrap feature but it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## normanrobert

*Germans surfing in river during winter*

these are germans surfing in the waves of the river Isaar in Munich at 5 degrees celcius. Bad

But this is some good sruf  
http://fliiby.com/file/1087784/50wt7726c00.html


----------



## olschool

funny *** hell lol


----------



## AnnaM




----------



## feels




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## normanrobert

*Meanwhile, in Russia*

Meanwhile, in Russia
Not sure this would pass inspection back in the States.

This is some serious stuf..

http://fliiby.com/file/1088320/kjvcng78gxf.html


----------



## normanrobert

*Self Defense*

A self defense class goes terribly wrong.

http://fliiby.com/file/1089126/jek2pmpnoai.html
This is way to funny


----------



## flarf

how to pronounce "panties"


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## normanrobert

*Tank Dog SERIOUSLY???*

So this is animal abuse  ... or maybe not.. Any way hilarious..

First video is dog in costume 
http://fliiby.com/file/1089767/eqqa0dnmahq.html

second is weapon test 
http://fliiby.com/file/1089766/bugqlz59rft.html


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## SOME




----------



## nycdude




----------



## Johny

High fives if you've played this game and that ^ happened to you.


----------



## normanrobert

*Dog that Nose How To Balance*

Dog that Nose How To Balance

This is what we did this week. He got more treats than he should have during the shooting of this...

http://fliiby.com/file/1093557/r9dz7rgkl3k.html


----------



## feels




----------



## huh




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## The Lost Boy




----------



## The Lost Boy




----------



## MindOverMood

^That one lead me to this:lol


----------



## The Lost Boy

these guys have a channel called swedish meal time. Like epic meal time except really hardcore food making and they dont sellout like epic mealtime did


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Mr. Turner u so crazy!!!


----------



## Johny




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## xTKsaucex

lolz


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Roflmao*

:doh:hahaLOVE your avatar, I thought it was a real bug on my screen and freaked out!! DUH on me!



Zeddicus said:


>


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## ShyGuy86

Repobleka presente!






Boutros Boutros-Ghali.


----------



## xTKsaucex

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Mr. Turner u so crazy!!!


:b he be speaking Jive mannn


----------



## xTKsaucex

Hiccups said:


>


it is an amazing remix. Didn't know Aussie's watched Master Chef.

when the cymbals kick in at 0.42 my hands have to drum along ;]


----------



## huh




----------



## Johny




----------



## cafune

:haha :teeth

Skip to 2:11, the first part isn't funny.

Anyways, his laughter is so contagious! I literally laughed until I couldn't breathe. So funny. Disclaimer: But I _was_ in desperate need of a laugh (probably would've laughed at anything) and do have an overactive sense of humour... so others may not find it as utterly hilarious.


----------



## nork123

Love this video


----------



## Nefury

probably been posted a million times but it still makes me laugh






and my favourite


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## VCL XI

Whoa, nice Death shirt.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## gilt

My type of humor!


----------



## Neutrino

iwearshirts said:


> how to pronounce "panties"


:spit


----------



## cat001

As it's nearly christmas....


----------



## flarf

okcancel said:


> :spit


i like this one too


----------



## normanrobert

*Water Changes Everything.*

Water Changes Everything.

Almost a billion people live without clean drinking water. We call this the water crisis. It's a crisis because it only starts with water -- but water affects everything in life.

http://fliiby.com/file/1099605/dsi9saspenx.html


----------



## ShyGuy86

cat001 said:


> As it's nearly christmas....
> -snip hilarious Serafinowicz videos


I love the guy. I want a Buttertendo.
On a similar note:






Especially this part.


----------



## BabyCakes




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## mike285




----------



## prudence




----------



## mrbojangles

prudence said:


>




I loved watching this show when I had the IFC channel.

One of my favorite sketches.


----------



## Hiccups

^^^^^^^^^lmao @ the end of the "youtube challenge"


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## Dioque




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Tugwahquah

Soooo funnnny! This gives me great idea, thank you!



mike285 said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood

If you haven't tried QWOP, it won't be as funny


----------



## huh




----------



## Daylight

T.J. Miller aka T. Gay Butt Filler. One of my favorite comedians!


----------



## Jinxx

Look up any Tourettes Guy videos. They're so random & funny!


----------



## mrbojangles

For all my fellow Skyrim addicts.


----------



## Cleary

How about this one?


----------



## ForeverStallone




----------



## MindOverMood

mrbojangles said:


> For all my fellow Skyrim addicts.


I think I will make a new character today:bah:lol


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## anonymid




----------



## prudence




----------



## moxosis

I don't know why I laughed so hard watching these, I think the comments below were the funniest.


----------



## 100500questionsUA

*Check it out :d*








TNX FOR SUBSCRIBING  
:wel


----------



## avoidobot3000

ITS NOT FUNNY


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Hiccups

contains some _language_ xP


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## MindOverMood

Best birthday party EVER!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

*This message was self-deleted by it's author*


----------



## Jamipat




----------



## shyvr6

This cat accidently swallowed an addy pill. Footage is on the way to the vet.






:lol


----------



## mrbojangles

shyvr6 said:


> This cat accidently swallowed an addy pill. Footage is on the way to the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:teeth


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## flarf

avoidobot3000 said:


> ITS NOT FUNNY


----------



## avoidobot3000

^^My fav tim and eric episode.  It reminded me of all the ****ty old VHS science videos we had to watch in school. With the hilarious synth music and bad metaphors.


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Nightlight




----------



## shyvr6

Slayer goes to church:






:evil


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## normanrobert

*Mr Bean - Sexy and I know it*

Mr Bean - Sexy and I know it (Original - @GonzaloLugoVelazquez)
Music video by Mr Bean performing Sexy and I know it (Original Video). (C) 2011 GonzaloLugoVelazquez Music Entertainment

http://fliiby.com/file/1116624/0bj1zgxvef0.html


----------



## immortal80

lions are damn scary. look at how huge this one is!!!






the older and older i get, the more i hate the idea of zoos. i can understand if all the animals in a zoo are there to recover from injuries or from some type of trauma, but it just seems so cruel that we keep such majestic creatures locked up for our entertainment.


----------



## gusstaf

I recently learned that John Cleese can indeed speak German:


----------



## Famous

A fitness guru parodies a bigot... strange...






seems to have embed disabled, click takes you to the vid


----------



## normanrobert

*Siku the cute baby polar bear orphan cub.*

SIKU THE POLAR BEAR IS BEING HAND REARED AFTER THE MOTHER FAILED TO PRODUCE ENOUGH MILK TO FEED HIM...............CUTE UNTIL ITS GETS BIIIIIIIG LOL

http://fliiby.com/file/1111769/qndkap1ysyn.html


----------



## cat001

I seriously wish we had this bloke visit my school when I was there, he's halerious.


----------



## gilt




----------



## normanrobert

*Grandpa Shuffling*

Grandpa Shuffling
Old man that could be your grandpa shuffling.

Just grate.. he got some mad skill 

http://fliiby.com/file/1117258/49322i2nkgz.html


----------



## DubnRun




----------



## DubnRun




----------



## TorLin




----------



## Neptunus

Lol!


----------



## feels




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## normanrobert

*The Bark Side: 2012 Volkswagen Game Day Commercial Teaser*

A canine chorus barks a familiar tune. Keep an eye out for our 2012 Game Day commercial-it will all make sense. Love Star Wars and Volkswagen?

http://fliiby.com/file/1118378/v1yyi9gk6dx.html


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## FRWL

I like comedy scetches by Hugh Laurie and Stephen Fry


----------



## FRWL

My life is grey and hopeless!


----------



## xTKsaucex

:lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

FRWL said:


> I like comedy scetches by Hugh Laurie and Stephen Fry


good choice :b


----------



## Minipurz

lol at the harry potter one.. Your a ****** Harry !


----------



## Minipurz

broken link :/


----------



## Hiccups

Minipurz said:


> broken link :/


:mushy:love2:tiptoe


----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## False Protagonist

Not sure if this has been posted but here's a nice video:


----------



## Evo




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Evo




----------



## xTKsaucex

what happened to Posh Spice. Sigh.


----------



## Minipurz

Why dont my youtube links work ? waah


----------



## xTKsaucex

Minipurz said:


> Why dont my youtube links work ? waah


when you go on advanced posting options and click the youtube icon paste in url;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Q8Vhk5Qjc&feature=player_embedded

and delete everything in red every time (so everything from and including the '=' sign.)


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## heyJude

This guy creeps me the eff out and cracks me up at the same time!






:haha


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

heyjude said:


> this guy creeps me the eff out and cracks me up at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :haha


lmfao!


----------



## Ironpain

Some old school Jim Carey from back in his In Living Color Day's 



 In Living Color was the rare time I found Jim Carey Hilarious, there was a time once in Ace Ventura Pet Detective When Nature calls when I found myself laughing out loud.


----------



## Tentative

May as well post the rest here as well. :b


----------



## Lonelyguy




----------



## Frunktubulus




----------



## MsDaisy

A good funny bedtime story.


----------



## DubnRun




----------



## DubnRun




----------



## Who




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toppington

I'm going to go ahead and say NSFW, but I think the whole "Despite all my rage I am still just Nicolas Cage" thing applies to this. "NOT THE BEES! AHH, THEY'RE IN MY EYES! MY EYES!" I had to watch this video 5 times over to realize how CGI the bees looked in that scene despite watching The Wicker Man a good 3 times. I always end up cracking up at the bear suit scene even though I know it's coming...


----------



## Matomi

Don't know if it's been posted, but yeh...


----------



## bsd3355

THESE GUYS ARE SOMETHING ELSE MAN LOL:

(picking up girls with rap lyrics)


----------



## Nefury




----------



## xTKsaucex

ahhh I still love him


----------



## kosherpiggy

this NEVER gets old lolololol
i love fouseytube <3


----------



## xTKsaucex

I know this isn't funny but there's no standard youtube thread I can see. But this amazed me.


----------



## fallen18

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=2rT28Z0xM88
Lol what Disney movies taught us. Not that funny but so true.


----------



## heyJude

"This isn't a urinal, is it?" ROFL :teeth


----------



## Ironpain

doesn't look like anyone has posted epic rap battles. Stephen Hawking's swallowed T Pain lol


----------



## Transcending

The urinal one LMAO


----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Gryffindor85

Star Fox version of Space Oddity


----------



## MindOverMood

For Bob Ross fans:b


----------



## candiedsky

I died.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Transcending said:


>


ROTFL. I believe this one is missing, though:






The first time I saw it, I thought I was going to laugh for the rest of my life. Oh boy.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## xTKsaucex

"No Mead?"


----------



## Gryffindor85




----------



## heyJude

MindOverMood said:


> For Bob Ross fans:b


:lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

major lols


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Ironpain

candiedsky said:


> I died.


Well Hey at least it has a good beat to it lol, it's actually quite catchy but now it's stuck in my head :lol


----------



## Ironpain

heyJude said:


> :lol


 OMG Lmao My reaction exactly, sounds like a 70's porn film add in the 70's easy listening music.


----------



## LxHi




----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## ChrissyQ




----------



## MindOverMood

*

***Removed because inappropriate***

*


----------



## notna

So this.. Is a Scottish Cartoon we used to watch.... :teeth


----------



## Evo




----------



## ShyGuy86

^ Lol, I love the random Futurama videos. Thanks, Evo.


----------



## Neutrino

LxHi said:


>


That is hilarious XD


----------



## MindOverMood

Always makes me laugh.


----------



## heyJude

LxHi said:


>


Bwahahaha! Jaboody dubs is always a win!


----------



## Evo




----------



## IfUSeekAmy




----------



## ShyGuy86

IfUSeekAmy said:


>


Fixed, with Public Information Announcement:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f17/test-embed-vimeo-122020/


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Fairydust

LxHi said:


>


1:05 to 1:18 pmsl!


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Toppington

I love Nic Cage too much, so I'm biased, but this never gets old for me. Always brings a smile to my face. The second top comment only makes it better.


----------



## adamac

^ brilliant


----------



## Xtraneous

Since there's some Bender videos on here, thought I'd contribute.


----------



## Johny




----------



## Toppington

I know I have a stupid sense of humor and am probably the only one that would laugh at this in the world, but I still feel the need to post it.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Of all the people I'd expect to explain to me how a TV works, Bjork would usually not be one of them:


----------



## Ohnoes2191

LxHi said:


>


:rofl thank you for this!


----------



## Joel




----------



## Evo




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Marakunda

F*ckin love pyschadelicsnake....
Never fails to make me smile. 

(Warning, don't watch if you think you'll be offended. Explicit content and all that...)


----------



## cat001

I'll be seeing these two live in july!


----------



## Nefury




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## moxosis

annoying? funny?


----------



## Tentative




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## there.is.no.they

Below is Rémi Gaillard in one of his pranks. He's such a guilty pleasure of mine, lol






:troll


----------



## Minipurz




----------



## xTKsaucex

totally awesome animation


----------



## jaymusic1992




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## candiedsky

The second video is the stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Neptunus

gilt said:


>


 Oooo, shiny! :lol :clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## sas111




----------



## Evo




----------



## heyJude




----------



## stylicho

heyJude said:


>


Damn that dog can make a scary noise lol.


----------



## mapthesoul




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Minipurz




----------



## xTKsaucex

couldn't stop laughing for a fair while, Borat's Kazakhstan anthem played to a gold medallist.


----------



## cj66




----------



## mekkeron

Can you pass this lie detector test?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## jsgt

Original vid:


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Minipurz




----------



## Toppington

Again, only one in the world who would ever laugh at this, but ehh...


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Winds

Park It Up :clap


----------



## anonymid




----------



## avoidobot3000

The guy @ 2 minutes. :roflDancing like a bawss.


----------



## Joe

The rooms full of things like this, If you find this funny then id recommend just looking at all the youtube vids listed for it


----------



## Toppington

These peasants clearly need to be educated on proper gentlemanly behavior. I never get sick of this guy's calming voice and ability to make any person rage without completely losing it himself in the process. I'd feel bad for them if they weren't usually absolute *******s to begin with. That's what makes him and his videos so much better. Obligatory strong language warning.






I'm singing Jolene now, shh...


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Omgblood

Awkward silence prank


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins




----------



## RawrJessiRawr




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## MindOverMood

If you can watch without laughing or even cracking a smile, I salute you


----------



## JustThisGuy

Totally missed this.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## mrbojangles

heyJude said:


>


Haha, the dog's face while he's on the couch is hilarious :lol


----------



## sas111




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fanatic203

Genius! Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Neutrino

Jamipat said:


>


"My child is getting terrorized by chickens... Time to get out the camera."


----------



## Jamipat




----------



## Stilla




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Haha! That's so ridiculous! I laughed too hard on that one.


----------



## Jamipat




----------



## MindOverMood

Oh Japan:blank


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> Oh Japan:blank


The **** was that?

:teeth


----------



## Johny




----------



## Camelleone

I got shiver when I watched this, but it's quiet funny


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Funny MadTV skit, if anyone feels like wasting five minutes of their life.

Might need a twisted sense of humor to appreciate.


----------



## feels

I remember I would watch this ^ video almost everyday before I left to go to my high school during my senior year. :stu


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## crystaltears

Camelleone said:


> I got shiver when I watched this, but it's quiet funny


really? I found those girls annoying as hell


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Camelleone

crystaltears said:


> really? I found those girls annoying as hell


haha yeah I know they are so loud


----------



## xTKsaucex

I laughed so hard while watching this. Didn't help I had earphones and was watching while in a packed computer lab today. Everyone thought I was mental.....er






Fone and Facejacker, don't know where I would be without them


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## PineconeMachine

crystaltears said:


>


Creatively funny.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## MindOverMood

I feel awkward just watching:afr










Oh and one more of his.


----------



## ufc

This one never gets old:


----------



## MushroomGeek

LOVE THIS!


----------



## MushroomGeek

RoninDistance said:


> A classic, gotta love Jimmy! :b


LOL, this is brilliant


----------



## whatevzers

Laughing at people trying not to laugh :lol






this is what he was watching:


----------



## fetisha




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## xTKsaucex

MindOverMood said:


>


brilliant man, wish my gran was as cool as that. :b

"Two hands!!!" (SHOCKED FACE)


----------



## xTKsaucex

JustThisGuy said:


>


no, no, no, no......... no


----------



## MidnightBlu

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## huh

How did this thread die  ... bump!






I could listen to that over and over...hahaha.


----------



## Fairydust

MindOverMood said:


>


^ :lol


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## coeur_brise

Vintage mad tv...


----------



## Johny

"Guacamole me, Guacamole you, I just got busted for drugs"


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## applesauce5482

This video is funny but it has a lot of meaning too


----------



## Jamipat




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

ufc said:


> This one never gets old:


This is hilarious. Tom Mabe I salute you sir.


----------



## NoIce




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Neptunus

Not really funny, but pretty cool!


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## anonymid




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## JustThisGuy

Dad puts head-cam on 2 year old and plays hide-and-seek with her.

More cute than anything, but you cannot _not_ smile.


----------



## StevenCutler83

I think this is from 2004


----------



## AmericanZero




----------



## Ali477

Hiccups said:


>


 LOL briliant :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fetisha




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Saber




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## huh

bwahahaha...all of Arnold's cheesey lines one one video XD


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ppl are boring




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Johny

These never get old


----------



## punksparkyrock




----------



## Daylight

I ate here 4 or 5 days after Conan did this segment.


----------



## MF Doom




----------



## huh




----------



## millenniumman75

Black And Mild said:


>


OMG! I remember seeing the Shirts and Skins one. When that guy hits that baby, I lose it completely. :haha


----------



## millenniumman75

JustThisGuy said:


> Dad puts head-cam on 2 year old and plays hide-and-seek with her.
> 
> More cute than anything, but you cannot _not_ smile.


This was cute.


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## kosherpiggy

white people


----------



## huh

Sorry, I'm still waiting for a good time to use this clip but I haven't had it yet. So here it is. *mashes the replay button*


----------



## huh

This thread needs more postssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fetisha




----------



## susanblade

I watch funny videos most for my leisure.My favorite list are:
Great First Dance at a Wedding
Crazy Frog Brothers.
Jesus – I Will Survive
Chinese Backstreet Boys. 
Grimace
These are most Hilarious videos i ever watch & I am sure these will put a little smile on your face.


----------



## pythonesque

I caught this on a SNL rerun this morning.


----------



## MindOverMood

Horatio Sanz is the man


----------



## Hiccups

_*
more real than funny but I couldn't 
be bothered finding.. that.. thread..*_


----------



## huh

moar!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## pythonesque

Possibly CollegeHumor's best series to date:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kosherpiggy

this was on tosh haha


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## AJ54432




----------



## Keirbott




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## shyvr6

MindOverMood said:


>


Ahh, I was thinking about posting that. It's pretty funny.


----------



## T-Bone

Hey, it's funny to me.


----------



## lyric

shyvr6 said:


> Ahh, I was thinking about posting that. It's pretty funny.


Jesus Christ that just made my night. :haha


----------



## EndlessBlu

TRICKY PEOPLE!

I have no idea why I like this so much


----------



## Lonelyguy

Excited train guy


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Ramon

XD


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## owls




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## ShadyGFX

Randy is epic lol


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## MsDaisy

Not sure if this is funny or not, but its cute as hell. Brought a smile to my face and maybe it will yours too.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Shoot, the last link didn't work... Here it is.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Here's another funny one from the same people.


----------



## Black And Mild

Classic Boondocks clip


----------



## cj66




----------



## feels




----------



## addictedtochaos




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## crystaltears

funny part is at 0:33


----------



## Lonelyguy

The earthquake lady:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## brandini734

this guy is the master of trolling


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## oceanlife




----------



## howard26

grape stomp fail


----------



## louiselouisa

buster keaton :b


----------



## feels




----------



## FlowerChild13

Borophyll said:


>


ROFL, god bless that guy :haha


----------



## feels




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Ali477

feels said:


>


lol i saw this yesterday, robbaz is quality!! :teeth


----------



## Ali477

i thought this was quite funny for some reason, some guy gets stuck up a tree in the end lol


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## typemismatch




----------



## feels




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## TobeyJuarez

Justice.... with a side order of spagetti :rofl


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## To22




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## feels




----------



## Charmander




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## pastels

*watch or die no seriously click!*


----------



## Jinxx




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Ali477




----------



## feels




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## kosherpiggy

omg white guys listening to indian music


----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## Christian S




----------



## someguy123

You should actually watch the link at the end of my post first.





And a link to the brilliant music video this is based on,


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## rickywtn

Old Women Gets Humped by a Dog.. Very funny.. Must watch it now!!


----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## bullsfan

American Idol's Top 10 Worst Auditions


----------



## feels




----------



## huh

18andLife said:


>


I spent 3 minutes waiting for the funny and it never showed up :blank


----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## Lila11

The stuff that you chew


----------



## Ali477




----------



## feels




----------



## Lila11

:sus


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## HilarityEnsues

How do I post video on the forum.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

HilarityEnsues said:


> How do I post video on the forum.


On a Youtube video, copy the numbers and letters after the v= then when you're making your post click the little Youtube button and paste the code between the the Youtube things.


----------



## Christian S




----------



## christacat




----------



## Whatev




----------



## pythonesque




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## To22




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## feels

I'm tired and this is killing me oh god


----------



## Lila11




----------



## falling down




----------



## falling down




----------



## feels




----------



## Whatev




----------



## sprinter




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## falling down

DiceMan said:


> "You going to jail now!" LOL


I'm never taking public transit again.


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## olschool




----------



## Whatev




----------



## falling down




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Hiccups

the video still gives this video away so I linked to it instead...

safe for work etc etc...


----------



## feels




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Scorpio90

Really funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jon 29 uk

[[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EthanBrand




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## tk123




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

tk123 said:


>


LOL


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Charmander




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Mourn4UrSelf




----------



## Whatev




----------



## tk123




----------



## Brasilia

tbyrfan said:


>


Reminded me of this:





And the Remix:


----------



## tbyrfan

Brasilia said:


> Reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Remix:


not to mention this one!


----------



## ufc

Charmander said:


>


Nice pick. I LOVE THIS CLIP!!!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Brasilia

tbyrfan said:


> not to mention this one!


:haha


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

I don't know how to post this shyt but here's the link:


----------



## ufc




----------



## Ali477

ccoop said:


>


lol this is brilliant :lol


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000

I HAVE NOT SEEN ANY CHILDREN TODAY.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BrainInsect

I can't xD I love these Ellen's videos so much


----------



## bullsfan

BeyondOsiris said:


>


I like the mall prank parts. :lol


----------



## DiMera

:3


----------



## DiMera




----------



## huh

*Warning!* foul language ahead ~






I miss George Carlin


----------



## SubmarineWha

Its pretty random..


----------



## cj66

^ mostly lame, but funny too if you watch Ghost Adventures even semi-regularly


----------



## Wingman01




----------



## cosmicslop

This will forever remain one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## coeur_brise

more awesome than funny.


----------



## Lila11

*JAM*

ROBBERY -





Married myself -


----------



## Lila11

*Hahaha talented*


----------



## Lila11

SPACED -


----------



## Orchestrated

ChampagneYear said:


> This will forever remain one of my favorite things ever.


:clap


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

This, at first, I thought was a joke video of a wanky art group .....

No, it is infact real.....people turning up at skateparks and doing choreographed dance and free running....


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Can't stop laughing at 1:40 in this video


----------



## pastels

lmao!


----------



## MCHB

TAPIOOOOOOOOOOCAAAAA!


----------



## General Specific

This is way funnier than it should be.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## dal user




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z




----------



## flamingwind

Rich91 said:


>


oh man I'm surprised nobody beat him up


----------



## flamingwind




----------



## eveningbat

Try this:


----------



## dal user

flamingwind said:


> oh man I'm surprised nobody beat him up


You should watch some of his other videos, he almost gets beat up in some of them.


----------



## cat001

This is actually a moc promo video for a character from the tv series 'Psychoville', got to love Reece Shearsmith


----------



## Estillum

Everybody loves egoraptor


----------



## miminka

noyadefleur and i can't get over this. it's the covert 15 yr old boy in us.


----------



## noyadefleur

^Oh my god, yes. I fully endorse this post. :lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris

This was filmed where I live, lol


----------



## Charmander




----------



## darkhoboelf

Even after a year this video still makes me laugh.
"My stomach was making the rumblies that only hands would satisy"


----------



## lockS




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Barbie Jeep Junkyard


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## AvoidAvoiding




----------



## Fledgling

I would hate to be on the receiving end of one of these...


----------



## pythonesque

Too awesome for actual children:


----------



## the alley cat




----------



## renegade disaster

this made me laugh. **** off.com, lol


----------



## the alley cat

I was literally in awe... it's so horrible and intentionally funny I burst out laughing!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Finally, a cure! Good thing Taco Bell is down the corner.


----------



## renegade disaster

nathan barley






personal favourite clip;






loool


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ApolloRave420

I got the links/ u nerds cant have em


----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster

^


----------



## alissadisa

Ok, we need more people posting. all movie are a fun and enjoying.ymmmm


----------



## jcmp7754

Selling cocaine prank ... I thought it was hilarious...ESP the last guy at the end.


----------



## Royals

Check these one out 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NL&feature=related&hl=nl&v=9fimRRTP-6s*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NL&hl=nl&v=jamJ4-C_TME*

*

















































































































Wow it took me some time to post all those links! Hope you enjoy them. This is bascially a history in funny tv 
[/SIZE]*


----------



## s12345




----------



## bullsfan




----------



## dal user




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## arnie




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I almost pissed myself at this one..
My stomach hurts from laughing so much :haha


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Estillum




----------



## endlessstruggle




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## dal user

People please watch these 2 videos, the guy is hilarious, especially the second video.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Classic movie :


----------



## kittenamos




----------



## kittenamos

Estillum said:


>


Is it just me or does this guy remind you of Jim Carrey?


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Crying.


----------



## Puppet Master




----------



## coeur_brise

dave chappelle


----------



## arnie




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie

ROFL:


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## creasy

Almost 20 years later and I still miss this show


----------



## Mersault




----------



## Perkins

Rare Nirvana In Utero promo.


----------



## laura024

I love these guys.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## BigBlueMoon




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Yer Blues

A classic:


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

It's my new ring tone.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## cmed

I know I've spammed the forum with this in the past but I can't help it. Once you let some time pass it's like brand new again opcorn


----------



## DarrellLicht

Been digging Maria Bamford's material


----------



## CWe

Mike Epps is hilarious!






Sorry everyone i dont know how to embed youtube videos


----------



## Mersault

Hm, i just saw that animation posted here. A bit too miserable for my tastes :/ The director has talent though.


----------



## guitarmatt

I just found it funny how true this is.


----------



## guitarmatt

Yer Blues said:


> A classic:


This is great haha

..:idea these go to eleven LMAO


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## moloko

Charmander said:


>


I particularly dislike what they did with Gimli, number 9.  6 and 2 is also good (Denethor and Saruman).


----------



## Estillum




----------



## cosmicslop

Once again, Nicolas Cage is overflowing with talent.

edit:

Also this guy who makes these subway thoughts animations seriously deserves more subscribers.


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Existin




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Vuldoc

Just saw this





only from sp00n...


----------



## housebunny




----------



## h00dz

housebunny said:


>


Oh my god, I cant believe at my age I can still laugh at this stuff :lol


----------



## housebunny

h00dz said:


> Oh my god, I cant believe at my age I can still laugh at this stuff :lol


I know, right? :teeth I like skunk on the beach, too! It's so cute, how the people run:


----------



## Greenleaf62

I can't figure out how to post a video so...


----------



## housebunny

'Makin' pancakes, makin' bacon pancakes
take some bacon and I'll put it in a pancake"


----------



## Kekai

Greenleaf62 said:


> I can't figure out how to post a video so...





housebunny said:


> Put everything that comes after the = in the address between youtube quotes. I just put it up there because it's so awesome. I hope you don't mind.


Make sure there's no spaces between the youtube brackets and the video code!! I know when I copy and paste, it always leaves a space...

ex:

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## JustRachel

5.43 onwards made me roar, was howling hahaha





 made me giggle ahah


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## cosmicslop

Still remains the greatest interview Conan ever did.


----------



## dal user




----------



## DisneyMisfit

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Tokztero

This one is very funny.


----------



## h00dz

Tokztero said:


> This one is very funny.


That totally remind me of this for some reason.


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Tokztero

Oh yeah I've seen that one too. Really funny.



h00dz said:


> That totally remind me of this for some reason.


----------



## huh




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## TimDude

One of my personal favorite stand-up comics... He reminds me a bit of Steven Wright. Very deadpan delivery.


----------



## h00dz

Idontgetit said:


>


This made me lol IRL

I never knew Charlie sheen could pop and lock so well!


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## myhalo123




----------



## Persephone The Dread

huh said:


>


Hah, I love Louis CK.


----------



## Euripides

Best interviews EVAR (on Belgian television)


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Bawsome

^ :lol


----------



## The Islander




----------



## myhalo123




----------



## myhalo123

Some more classics -


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## The Islander




----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Idontgetit

VelveteenRabbit said:


>


lolol


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## The Islander

A Japanese commercial parody:


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## feels




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

This show is hilarious if that's your sense of humor.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Sorry still can't imbed lol


----------



## jabberwalk

Arm Flailing tube man


----------



## DarrellLicht

A oldie, but goodie..


----------



## Valtron

I love these.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## millenniumman75

Attention Detroit!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## feels

I wish this was a real movie. :cry


----------



## MermaidHair




----------



## h00dz

feels said:


> I wish this was a real movie. :cry


This was amazing! :lol


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## h00dz

tbyrfan said:


>


What is this I don't even...


----------



## Sephiroth

Gore inside just in case...


----------



## feels




----------



## h00dz

feels said:


>


Omg that so reminds me of


----------



## feels

h00dz said:


> Omg that so reminds me of


Yessss! You have no idea how many times I've watched that donkey kong one. :b It has really cheered me up at times. I love vinesauce. Haven't watched them stream in a while.


----------



## ImmortalArtistry

A Creepy and semi funny video I made for a class project.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## JH1983

mark101 said:


>


Some might say, "Too soon."

But I'm totally not one of those people.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Idontgetit

ahahahha ^


----------



## Kalliber

just passing by...


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie

How Gordon Ramsey treats a lady:


----------



## h00dz

arnie said:


> How Gordon Ramsey treats a lady:


Omg hilarious!


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Euripides




----------



## The Islander




----------



## cosmicslop

He is hilarious. Dat delivery.


----------



## Kml5111




----------



## Euripides

Classic. Gotta love Idle's mad enunciation skillz.


----------



## feels




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Euripides said:


>


 I always liked this. Did you ever watch "Colin's sandwich"?


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## blue2




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## tbyrfan

I forgot this existed. :lol


----------



## Thedood




----------



## tbyrfan

:um


----------



## arnie




----------



## Thedood




----------



## housebunny

Thedood said:


>


:lol


----------



## Thedood

housebunny said:


> :lol


Haha, I'm glad you liked it! This video absolutely killed me when I first saw it, it still makes my face hurt from laughter!


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Thedood said:


>


Hahaha awesome.


----------



## arnie

Licking people:


----------



## arnie

Most terrifying marriage proposal ever:


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Thedood said:


>


:haha


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Thedood




----------



## ROFLMAO

Saw this one today. Merry Christmas LOL

and an all time favorite of mine:


----------



## arnie




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## arnie




----------



## Tokztero

:haha


----------



## arnie

Get out of here!


----------



## The Islander




----------



## h00dz

arnie said:


> Get out of here!


What the **** is that??


----------



## Vuldoc

I don't know whether to laugh or cringe or laugh awkwardly in embarrassment.


----------



## arnie




----------



## M0rbid

HAHAHAHHAHAHA xD


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## coeur_brise

Not on Youtube, but still funny.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## CharmedOne

This is funnier if you're aware of the ongoing Kimmel-Damon "feud," but still funny even if you're not.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## CharmedOne

Idontgetit said:


>


That's like Betty White's Off Their Rockers.


----------



## Idontgetit

Sassy grandmas yessssss


----------



## Kalliber

mark101 said:


> Not so much funny as slightly disturbing :|


Lol pedobear


----------



## arnie

Man fighting trees.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## arnie

NSFW:


----------



## arnie

Beat that pusy up:


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

This is the best video i have seen in months ))))

Of course you need to know who Bear Grylls is to understand the video.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## h00dz

RenegadeReloaded said:


> This is the best video i have seen in months ))))
> 
> Of course you need to know who Bear Grylls is to understand the video.


Oh my god so disgusting but so [email protected]


----------



## h00dz

Idontgetit said:


>


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


>


never trust a cowboy


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## sophia44




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## sophia44




----------



## EverythingWBA

Always makes me laugh


----------



## czersalad19

"Laughter Chain"


----------



## sad vlad

I have found no decent version of this scene on Youtube. They are all recorded with a potato.


----------



## arnie

Flappy Fedoras:


----------



## tbyrfan

Yes!!! EVERY TIME


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Ckg2011

*Very important question she is asking. :roll*


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi

Sleep it off :lol


----------



## arnie

Well hell ain't we all. :b


----------



## Steve French

Killed me.

Wish I had stones like this guy. Er, that sounds a little weird reading it back.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## tbyrfan

:haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames

sad vlad said:


>


^ really made me laugh


----------



## Yer Blues

^ Skip to 8:20 unless you want to watch the T-Bone Walker performance. Some nice corpsing from Dudley Moore and Peter Sellers.


----------



## Koichi

Great stuff. What a mind Peter Cook had.


----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## Mersault

"Vega stage music: Handsome Fighters never lose"






:lol


----------



## arnie

Run Run Run


----------



## JustThisGuy

arnie said:


> Run Run Run


Haha! It's like a failed Nike commercial. One that didn't make it past the test audience.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Mersault

arnie said:


> Run Run Run


Uh...

What the hell?

Is that an actual show? Was it a joke? (the people outside seem to be trolling).


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

arnie said:


> Run Run Run












Run. Run. Run.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Callum96

I have a feeling only English football fans would find this funny, but I can't help but share it. The ending is the best bit, so don't cut it short. My favourite video in the world:


----------



## Whatev




----------



## irshad

Rofl lmao


----------



## coeur_brise

A scene from a long time ago that popped into memory. Soo horrible, but you can't help laughing:


----------



## bluegc8




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a classic:


----------



## coeur_brise

bump


----------



## JustThisGuy

coeur_brise said:


>


Bhahaa! Oh my sh!t, that's hilarious!


----------



## coeur_brise

@JustThisGuy, haha thought you'd like it. ok, last funny video, reaching back into the vault (it's so 10 years ago):


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## spititout




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## JustThisGuy

How I'm feeling right now.


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## peachypeach




----------



## JustThisGuy

Best Program. Hypnotoad. Is. Best. Program. Ha. Funny.


----------



## AussiePea

Rally driver mooned by a spectator causing him to crash and roll.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## cheri112




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## BackToThePast




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## skysan




----------



## BackToThePast




----------



## S a m

Whatev said:


>


Oh my god, I love how she just gives a thumbs up at the end. Doesn't even dare to look back at the cameras! Hahah


----------



## Oh Dae su

skysan said:


>


When I saw "kissing pranks" I face palmed, but then I realised it's a video taking the piss out of it all. It was amazing, the video sums up everything wrong with the trash "pranks" people are doing now. Most are staged and only promote negative crap. I wonder how many guys made fools of themselves attempting this crap....Well, at least these videos are making morons come out and show it.


----------



## applepie123




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## TheOLDPrince

couldn't find a higher quality version


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## SilentStrike

I dunno why, but i find the parody of patriotism in this video hilarious.


----------



## coeur_brise

eh, why not.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Ok, now THIS is embarrassing.


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## Arbre

Watch at 14:29.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheGarlicRouter




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------

